# Approx swing speed?



## Lewisadam88 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, 

Forgive me if this is a difficult question to answer based on the one video, but, i was wondering if you guys could possibly give me a rough estimation on my swing speed. 

[video=youtube;jHWvWMaReNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHWvWMaReNw&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

I understand i would be best to go have my swing measured on the machine but until i do, im replacing the shaft in my driver to a Proforce VTS and ive opted for a stiff flex over x stiff. I use x flex fubuki tp at the minute but it feels like a metal bar. 

any advice would be more than appriciated.

Thank you 

Lewis


----------



## m10johnson (Oct 23, 2012)

Any pro at a driving range should have one you could quickly borrow.

I would hazard a guess around 70mph.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2012)

How far do you hit a 7 iron on a flat calm day?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 23, 2012)

With that club or your driver?

Looking at that I'd guess somewhere between 85-90mph with a mid iron, or 105 ish with a driver.
How far do you carry a 7 iron? I'm guessing around 155-160.

It doesn't look fast or harsh enough to need x-stiff, but it's so hard to tell on a video (is my excuse when you say I'm way out!)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lewisadam88 said:



			Hello, Forgive me if this is a difficult question to answer based on the one video, but, i was wondering if you guys could possibly give me a rough estimation on my swing speed. [video=youtube;jHWvWMaReNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHWvWMaReNw&feature=plcp[/video]I understand i would be best to go have my swing measured on the machine but until i do, im replacing the shaft in my driver to a Proforce VTS and ive opted for a stiff flex over x stiff. I use x flex fubuki tp at the minute but it feels like a metal bar. any advice would be more than appriciated.Thank you Lewis
		
Click to expand...

How did you decide on a Proforce VTS shaft? There is an awful lot more to shaft selection that just swing speed. Launch angle, spin rates  and swing type are also factors that have to be considered. My advice....get yourself fitted to make sure you have the right shaft, you could end up saving yourself a lot of money long term than swapping between different shafts trying to find the right one


----------



## JustOne (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree with Region3, doesn't look like it needs x-flex.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 23, 2012)

How are you hitting the ball at the moment?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			How are you hitting the ball at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

It looks like he's hitting it into next week...or even next month.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats a beautiful looking swing there mate.
Ive just watch it 30 times in a row.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It looks like he's hitting it into next week...or even next month.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:

And then asking us to estimate a Driver swing speed from an iron swing!

Nice rhythm; doesn't look X-flex speed. 



pokerjoke said:



Ive just watch it 30 times in a row.

Click to expand...



And he's made the same mistake every time!


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It looks like he's hitting it into next week...or even next month.
		
Click to expand...

I was kind of hoping he would answer that.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I was kind of hoping he would answer that.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to the date on the video.
Never mind


----------



## CMAC (Oct 23, 2012)

81.2 mph, was that a 6 or 5 iron?

You need to get to a monitor now and let us all know the actual answer.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 23, 2012)

88 mph Marty.....


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I was referring to the date on the video.
Never mind
		
Click to expand...

Didn't notice that :thup:


----------



## Ethan (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like a good strong smooth action with a bit of hit in it, but it is really difficult to estimate swing speed. Assuming that is a 6 iron, anything above 93 or 94 mph is as fast/faster than Luke Donald, who uses Stiff flex iron shafts, TT DG Tour Issue S300 or S400 - can't remember which. 

But swing speed is only one factor determining flex - tempo is another - Nick Price needs pretty stiff shafts with his brisk tempo. I think he still uses super heavy shafts called X7s. It also depends which brand. You will need X flex in Nippon Pros at much lower swing speeds than X flex in KBS C-tapers. Feel, trajectory and spin rates are other factors put in the mix.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 23, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			88 mph Marty.....

Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Very good :clap:

Agree with Gary. Lovely smooth swing there fella :thup:


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking at the subtitle on the vid, it says, "7i iron 160 yard carry". 

That's around swing speed 80-85


----------



## MGL (Oct 23, 2012)

If you carried a 7i about 160 yards then a 'guestimate' would have your DRIVER swing speed about 100 to 105mph.

This is bordering on the crazy though IMHO - trying to estimate a SS from a video then suggest a shaft??? Crazy stuff.

Just get to an American Golf or Direct Golf and blag 15 minutes on a monitor.


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2012)

MGL said:



			If you carried a 7i about 160 yards then a 'guestimate' would have your DRIVER swing speed about 100 to 105mph.

This is bordering on the crazy though IMHO - trying to estimate a SS from a video then suggest a shaft??? Crazy stuff.

*Just get to an American Golf or Direct Golf and blag 15 minutes on a monitor*.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's crazy stuff!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2012)

Piece said:



			Now that's crazy stuff! 

Click to expand...

I would rather have someone guess that be lied to at AG...


----------



## One Planer (Oct 24, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I would rather have someone guess that be lied to at AG...
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that :thup:


----------



## MGL (Oct 24, 2012)

I suppose they probably do both - guess and lie to you!

Get to a proper fitter then!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 24, 2012)

MGL said:



			I suppose they probably do both - guess and lie to you!

Get to a proper fitter then!
		
Click to expand...

My friend is a PGA Pro and works in AG in Lincoln.
He neither lies nor guesses  :angry:


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 24, 2012)

agreed Bob, coming from many a different job type there are plenty of muppets but also plenty with pride in what they do. Don't tar everyone with the same brush :thup:


----------

